# Garmin 310XT for training



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I train with the Garmin 305, which is an older version, but similar.
The heart monitor is for human, so you had to buy the adapter kit and do it yourself. I'm not too tech-y myself and managed to make it work.

I really like to record my speed and mileage and the Garmin does it well. You can keep the records on your computer and see the map of each ride. Really cool!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

OOOH, thank you!!! The one I am looking at is from an equine company, so it comes with all the necessary horse adapter parts, otherwise, I would NEVER get it all together. I think I will call them Monday!

Thanks again!

Nancy


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Can you tell me what company sells the Garmin with the horse monitor already functional?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think I found it at the Distance Depot. Duh, I did not bookmark it!! Their price was about $350.00.

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I ride with an older model garmin and love it. Once its no longer working and I can justify buying something new, the 310xt is what I would pick!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

That's my next purchase as well. And my Garmin305 had some malfunctions this summer, so might have to upgrade before next season.

Saw a very informative conversation on an endurance swap page:
they found the 310xt for 170$ (at usa heart monitors, I can find the exact name if someone wants it)
Then it seems a new model of Polar horse heart monitor(69$, same place) is compatible with Garmin. Which means you don't have to do your own like with the VMax kit. It's doable but takes patience...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, Eole. I really need to borrow one from someone to see if I can even make it work, lol..... I have not had good experiences with either GPS, or HRM. I did have a Timex speed and distance that worked farly well, but not in the woods. I have NEVER made a HRM work! 

Nancy


----------

